# Are you working with animals in Cyprus? Are you a Vet Nurse?



## CyprusVN (Sep 3, 2011)

I am a British-qualified vet nurse living & working in Cyprus & I am trying to contact as many people as possible who are working with animals in this country. 

Primarily I am interested in connecting with qualified or experienced vet nurses who are working here in order to gauge the overall standard of care, expertise & professionalism encountered in Veterinary clinics. I am also keen to discuss any issues or problems faced by our profession in general, as well as your thoughts on animal welfare

However I am also happy to hear from anyone working with animals here with regards to their opinion on standards of veterinary care & animal welfare issues

/SNIP/

Thankyou


----------



## orcunozcoban (Jul 19, 2013)

*Hello CyprusVN*

first of all I hope you are still doing alright in Cyprus. while i was looking for some job opportunities in Cyprus as a vet i red your message here.
i am qualified vet in turkey and also working for Food, Agriculture and Livestock Ministry in turkey last 6 months. before i was living and working in UK about 10 years but not as a vet for sure.
i have a question if you dont mind. Within the government in Cyprus is there any vet working for them as i am doing in turkey as a vet in Food, Agriculture and Livestock Ministry or do you know anyone who could hep me about this.
many thanks and have a good day.

Orcun Ozcoban


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is a government Vet in every large town.


----------



## orcunozcoban (Jul 19, 2013)

many thanks for your reply Veronica


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi CyprusVN

My son is training to be a Vet in the UK (just got his first degree) and is on a placement in Cyprus at the moment (having a bit of a holiday with his mum!!) with our local vet. I'll get his input later.

Regarding animal welfare, are you thinking of the (generally speaking) obscene Cypriot attitude to animals? An abandoned hunting dog has just adopted my wife- thinks he's died & gone to puppy heaven, despite having his bits off- but he he's clearly been neglected, abused and generally abandoned, unchipped & no collar. Only a young dog, but just found he has severe hip dysplasia, so can understand his hunting days were limited, but still not nice to have simply abandoned him (don't think he's an escapee- he got out of the house the other day and disappeared and whilst we were panicking to get some clothes on to look for him, he calmly returned to the front door & demanded to be let in!!!) . If they are that callous, it would have been kinder to put a bullet in his head, or is that too expensive? 

Or am I being cynical?

Anyway, George has now entered the ranks of lucky dogs in Cyprus, but sadly there are too few of them. From what I can understand that has nothing to do with the current economic climate in Cyprus; it seems to be a fact of life here.

Any more seasoned contributors any opinions?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> Hi CyprusVN
> 
> My son is training to be a Vet in the UK (just got his first degree) and is on a placement in Cyprus at the moment (having a bit of a holiday with his mum!!) with our local vet. I'll get his input later.
> 
> ...


No doubt in my mind that this is a cultural thing. But far from all Cypriots have the same attitude. We run a dog boarding and to my big surprise about 50% of customers are Cypriots.

But this is not only a Cypriot problem, it is the same in other southern countries like Spain, Italy, Greece. 

Anders


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

true

hope boarding kennels going well- where are they?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

MartynKSA said:


> true
> 
> hope boarding kennels going well- where are they?


Pissouri


----------



## MartynKSA (Aug 7, 2011)

thought it was- PM me your contact numbers, please!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> But this is not only a Cypriot problem, it is the same in other southern countries like Spain, Italy, Greece.
> 
> Anders


Not forgetting the entire Arab world.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There is plenty of animal cruelty in the UK too but the difference is the RSPCA who will prosecute.
I watch some of the US programmes that follow animal police and the problem there is horrendous. 
So Cyprus is definitely not alone when it comes to animal cruelty.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Not forgetting the entire Arab world.
> 
> Pete


It must mean that the majority of people treat their animals like here. Perhaps we are wrong then........

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> It must mean that the majority of people treat their animals like here. Perhaps we are wrong then........
> 
> Anders


Only about cats !!!!

Pete


----------

